

The Point of Tipping - Get Rid of the Tip Jars - garbowza
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120425051754601833.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
edw519
Jackie Gleason tipped the doorman at the Plaza $100.

"Thank you, sir," he said, "That's the second best tip I ever got."

"Which was the best?"

"You, sir, last year."

